# portsnap  - snapshot corrupt FreeBSD 10 !



## bryn1u (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey,
I've installed new jail and first I want to install ports after `portsnap fetch extract` I get as below:

```
/usr/ports/comms/birda/
/usr/ports/comms/bluegps/
/usr/ports/comms/bluez-firmware/
/usr/ports/comms/bpl+/
/usr/ports/comms/callsign/
/usr/ports/comms/cdr_read/
/usr/ports/comms/chirp/
/usr/ports/comms/chu/
/usr/ports/comms/comserv/
/usr/ports/comms/concordance/
files/d09e5b345a91540822d8a3a22fb4dff20b41270aa27333c532647a875000ebfb.gz not found -- snapshot corrupt.
root@Oksymoron:/ #
```

What could be wrong ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: portsnap  - snapshow corrupt FreeBSD 10 !*

The file was probably corrupted during download, just try it again.


----------

